# Microphone not working on Kingston HyperX Cloud



## blabla21 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hey guys.

Recently I've been trying to set up my mic on my headset Kingston HyperX Cloud (1 not 2), and have not succeeded, so I'm wondering if anyone can help me out here.

I've been trying to find the problem by googling it and I can't manage to find it all of them just say to make sure that the microphone is properly plugged in (which it is), make sure that the mute button is switched on the control box (which it is since I tried on both sides when switched).

I try to test it through many ways but it still I don't succeed.

Any suggestions ?

Thanks.


----------



## blabla21 (Jan 25, 2016)

Anyone ?


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 25, 2016)

A little info may be helpful... how about listing your system, which ports are you trying to use (like, the front or back), is it a separate sound card, and have you check any windows (or, which OS) mic/sound settings.
Did you check any settings in the audio control app ( like a Realtek app or some other one)?
Is it not working at all or just games?
Did you have a mic connected before and did it work?


----------



## blabla21 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Viper, here are the answers:

- Tried using all my ports, mic does not work on any.
- No sound cards installed only onboard.
- Checked 'Recording devices' at Windows 7 Control Panel everything is at default which should make the mic work, no mute enabled.
- I have Realtek HD Audio Manager, all settings are at default and no mute is enabled same as above.
- Not working at all, I tried different websites and programs/games to test it.
- Never connected it before.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 25, 2016)

What Motherboard and case?
Or, is it a laptop?

EDIT: Also, when you plug it in... is it recognized by the software or windows?

Did you try it on any other system?

How about without the control box?

Did you update your audio (Realtek) drivers?

In the control panel under "sounds" > "recording" > microphone
Is it enabled?  Uncheck the box for apps to have exclusive control?  Make mic volume is not set at 0% and tried turning the boost up and down?

Did you try the Windows Troubleshooter?


> Open the Recording Audio troubleshooter by clicking the Start button
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blabla21 (Jan 25, 2016)

AsRock Z77 Extreme4

I don't understand what do you mean by recognized by the software or Windows, since Realtek HD Audio Manager detect's that it's plugged in, and in Recording Devices it Windows detects it there also.

Didn't tried it on any other system, will try it tho.

Same without control box.


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 25, 2016)

blabla21 said:


> Realtek HD Audio Manager detect's that it's plugged in, and in Recording Devices it Windows detects it there also



That is what I mean't.

Check in the Device manager to see if there are any Problems with it plugged in, too.

In case the troubleshooter is not on your windows version... here it is online for download:  Automatically Diagnose and fix Windows audio recording problems


----------



## blabla21 (Jan 25, 2016)

Oh sorry, did not see the edit.

Anyway the drivers are updated.
Microphone is enabled in Control Panel > Sounds > Recording

Troubleshooter shows no problems.

And as for Device Manager, nothing shows up (like Yellow exclamation mark).


----------



## 95Viper (Jan 25, 2016)

Don't take this the wrong way; but you are not using the splitter, are you?
You are putting the mic in the pink connector and the headphones in the green.

And, you have made sure the microphone is plugged securely in the headset.


----------

